# Michelle Obama’s face blurred by Saudi state television



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hell I don't blame them for that. They were too horrified to show Moochelle's face.

Michelle Obama's face blurred by Saudi state television, although claim disputed - Washington Times


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I wish the US media would blur her freakin' face all the time!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I can't read anything on that damn site because I need to give them my e-mail or something. All the text is blacked out.
People can't have it both ways. The media would have ripped her to shreds if she wore a head scarf. Now she didn't and she is still getting it up the...
I for one, say good for you!! She wore a brightly colored outfit which complete goes against the strict dress code that women in that country have to adhere to. Hate her all you want, but she got this one right. She said eff U to the strict dress code for women and gave a little shout to women's rights in my mind. SO THERE!!! lol Mahahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Mish said:


> I can't read anything on that damn site because I need to give them my e-mail or something. All the text is blacked out.
> People can't have it both ways. The media would have ripped her to shreds if she wore a head scarf. Now she didn't and she is still getting it up the...
> I for one, say good for you!! She wore a brightly colored outfit which complete goes against the strict dress code that women in that country have to adhere to. Hate her all you want, but she got this one right. She said eff U to the strict dress code for women and gave a little shout to women's rights in my mind. SO THERE!!! lol Mahahahahahahahaha!!


Now I agree with you on that one, but visitors a not required to follow Saudi's dresscode. 
and I didn't have any trouble loading the web page, it didn't require signing up or anything else.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Big Country1 said:


> Now I agree with you on that one, but visitors a not required to follow Saudi's dresscode.
> and I didn't have any trouble loading the web page, it didn't require signing up or anything else.


Ahhhh!! I had to click on a stupid survey.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Big Country1 said:


> Hell I don't blame them for that. They were too horrified to show Moochelle's face.
> 
> Michelle Obama's face blurred by Saudi state television, although claim disputed - Washington Times


The latest report I heard is that Saudi state television thought that Manchelle was walking on her hands and mooning them, so they blurred her out. layful:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I hope this is the right thread to post a pic of my new T-Shirt?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

You boys want me to slap you around...don't ya?!! lol


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

What a great way to start relations with the new king. Use the event to slap him and his country in the face with disrespect of their customs. By simply not putting a scarf over her nappy ass head. You go girl.:cower:

Boy I'm sure proud of my leader once AGAIN.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> The latest report I heard is that Saudi state television thought that Manchelle was walking on her hands and mooning them, so they blurred her out. layful:


 LOL :bow:


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

As ugly as she is, it's 'gonna get worse...ever see her mother? Yuuuuuuk!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Chipper said:


> What a great way to start relations with the new king. Use the event to slap him and his country in the face with disrespect of their customs. By simply not putting a scarf over her nappy ass head. You go girl.:cower:
> 
> Boy I'm sure proud of my leader once AGAIN.


HAHA!!! This is exactly what I'm talking about!! Can't win!! "Nappy ass head"?! You just discredited yourself from the conversation. =)


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I hope this is the right thread to post a pic of my new T-Shirt?


I hate islam and all the terrorists that follow it. I think they are a cancer. But if you wear that shirt bro you better be ready for a fight. It will have the same reaction as wearing a I hate ******* shirt in the Bronx.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Maybe it is time all should get such a t shirt then...

He has worn a scarf before. But I was wondering if it is a worse offence in islam for a man to wear one, hence, it was not part of the first "couples" attire - "we're in new (gross) territory" sharia wise. We have to know the "imitation gender" rules on that...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am with Mish.

Saudi Arabia has one horrible human rights record and no free press to get the full truth out to the world.

Poke'em in the eye, Manchelle!


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

The Saudi's have delicate sensitivities. They wouldn't be able to stand actually seeing Queen Mooch.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Pir8fan said:


> The Saudi's have delicate sensitivities. They wouldn't be able to stand actually seeing Queen Mooch.


Yes, they were spared the psychological abuse we get shoved on us. I'm thinking it would be great if American press blurred images of them, frieden, holder, the gates, sharpton, fairykhan all of them as a courtesy to American eyes....


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

shootbrownelk said:


> As ugly as she is, it's 'gonna get worse...ever see her mother? Yuuuuuuk!!


Actually, I believe I have seen her mother. It was in the gorilla section of the Atlanta zoo.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I can't stand her or the fool she's allegedly married to.
That said, I can't help but feel a little swell of pride that SOMEONE in that marriage wears the pants.
While Dumbo was more than willing to bend the knee and kiss the ring, Moochelle stands as a proud woman from *AMERICA* as a stark contrast to the way women are viewed over there.
Be proud Moochie! Don't let those vile cretins dictate what you can and can't wear.

We do not BOW.
We do not KISS THE RING.
And we don't give a damn how you do things.
Does that make us arrogant?
YOU'RE DAMN RIGHT, IT DOES. ARROGANT AND PROUD.
Anybody have a problem with that, they can go start a new country from scratch and build it into the greatest force the world has ever seen.
You've got 200 years, go.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

That's like getting pissed on.... Kinda what the Soeteros do the American people!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I find it oddly contradictory that B. Hussein spent the last SEVEN YEARS visiting all of our enemies and half-assed allies so he could bow to them and apologize for our greatness only to pick now as the moment when he thumbs his nose at them by letting his wife trash their customs. I think he has it backwards, respect customs and then rub their nose in it if they want an apology. And since when does the first lady have more balls than the POTUS?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> I find it oddly contradictory that B. Hussein spent the last SEVEN YEARS visiting all of our enemies and half-assed allies so he could bow to them and apologize for our greatness only to pick now as the moment when he thumbs his nose at them by letting his wife trash their customs. I think he has it backwards, respect customs and then rub their nose in it if they want an apology. And since when does the first lady have more balls than the POTUS?


You didn't know? She has all the balls. I hear she keeps his in a velvet lined jewelry box. You can hear hers clanking when she walks too quickly.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I wish the US media would blur her freakin' face all the time!


Blur both thier freakin faces and kill the mic.'s so we don't have to listen to either of them


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> I can't read anything on that damn site because I need to give them my e-mail or something. All the text is blacked out.
> People can't have it both ways. The media would have ripped her to shreds if she wore a head scarf. Now she didn't and she is still getting it up the...
> I for one, say good for you!! She wore a brightly colored outfit which complete goes against the strict dress code that women in that country have to adhere to. Hate her all you want, but she got this one right. She said eff U to the strict dress code for women and gave a little shout to women's rights in my mind. SO THERE!!! lol Mahahahahahahahaha!!


Mmmm Nope! Not going to comment. LOL


----------



## Prepping 2015 (Jan 6, 2015)

Maybe Western TV should start censoring the faces of Saudi royalty! :banstick:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Mmmm Nope! Not going to comment. LOL


Come on...come at me, Bro!!! lol


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Did they blur things out before? Something to do with changes in whos in charge?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Big Country1 said:


> Hell I don't blame them for that. They were too horrified to show Moochelle's face.
> 
> Michelle Obama's face blurred by Saudi state television, although claim disputed - Washington Times


The MSM in the USA should do the same to that bovine pig-like wench and the Hildebeast too!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> Come on...come at me, Bro!!! lol


LOL. No, I will treat you as I do my wife when I have a smart ass comment. She will look at me and see that I have a thought, smile, and kindly warn me that there are loaded guns in the house and I had best choose my words wisely. Granted, I don't always follow her advise but in this case I will keep my mouth shut and live to fight another day. Besides, I am scared of your cat. LOL ( Where do you come up with all those? )


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I don't think she-males are legal there, so of course they blurred her out.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Mmmm Nope! Not going to comment. LOL


Why? Your victor/Victoria alert box laughing too loud?
I love how a guy in a dress so totally against america and americans suddenly "got it so right!" - americans lost it awhile back. But at least the dem agenda worked! A guy won't wear a head scarf and the psycho commie is suddenly a sacred cow.....


----------

